# A fine ending to a relaxed birthday



## snowbear (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank you, my lovely wife. 




DSC_0570.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## terri (Sep 25, 2017)

Yum!!!   Looks beautiful. 

I love baking pies from scratch with decadent crust, but I don't have the patience to do the lattice top.  Hats off to your wife!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 25, 2017)

There are three over-under mistakes.  We caught two of them but I missed three.  Of course, it doesn't affect the taste.

We started planning Thanksgiving, yesterday; going to have it in Maine with son #2 (formerly lazy_lobster).  Son #1 will probably go to his GF's parents, since they were here, last year; if not, they can meet us in Portland.  Going to rent a Wrangler for the trip.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2017)

I like pie


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2017)

I like pie pics


----------



## terri (Sep 25, 2017)

snowbear said:


> There are three over-under mistakes.



Why'd you say that?    I had to go find them!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 25, 2017)

So what kind of pie is it? you didn't even tell us!! I'm guessing apple but could be peach...


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 25, 2017)

Happy belated birthday.



snowbear said:


> There are three over-under mistakes.



This simply will not do. You can send it to me for disposal.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks.  It's cherry, Sharon - a bit tart so the next piece will have to be a la mode.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 25, 2017)

snowbear said:


> There are three over-under mistakes.


The pie is clearly defective and not fit for your consumption.  Send it immediately to me for safe and proper disposal.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 25, 2017)

tirediron said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > There are three over-under mistakes.
> ...


Due to new U.S. travel restrictions, pies can no longer be exported -- Making America Sate Again.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 25, 2017)

snowbear said:


> There are three over-under mistakes.  We caught two of them but I missed three.  Of course, it doesn't affect the taste.
> 
> We started planning Thanksgiving, yesterday; going to have it in Maine with son #2 (formerly lazy_lobster).  Son #1 will probably go to his GF's parents, since they were here, last year; if not, they can meet us in Portland.  Going to rent a Wrangler for the trip.



Maine, Wrangler.    I heard my name.   For the cost of one Cherry pie (full, complete, unmolested).  I will let you know of all the super secret Jeep trails to the best photo ops in Maine!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 25, 2017)

It'll be a rental, so I'm sure there I won't be able to go off-road.  I'm not sure I can get one there unmolested, but I'll see what I can do.  We will be around Portland / Scarborough - son #2 is attending MECA.


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 26, 2017)

Happy birthday! 

Hope you saved me a slice!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 26, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Hope you saved me a slice!


Thank you.

Yeah, sure.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday! You may keep the pie ( cherry is the _only _pie I do not like ).


----------



## snowbear (Sep 29, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Happy Birthday! You may keep the pie ( cherry is the _only _pie I do not like ).


Thank you.

OK.  Well, it's gone, anyway.


----------

